# First attempt at a horn thumb ring



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

So this afternoon while my son was practicing in the backyard with his bow I settled down on the back porch with some cowhorn and a dremel.

I didn't take any step-by-step pictures because I wans't sure it would be worth showing off.

The horn was an atrociously made powder horn I had stashed in a box in the garage for years, and I finally found a use for it. (the hole in the ring is from where an eyelet screw was attached)

I still need to do some final sanding if i decide it meets my exacting standards, if not it goes in a box of lessons learned.

This is my first attempt at a thumb ring made out of anything other than leather, I will most likely attempt to make one out of coin silver in the near future.

I used it a few times and so far I think it's a little too long, but maybe I'm too used to the feel of my leather one. I definitely need more range time with it.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

had to watch a youtube video to figure out how to use it. looks good to me - nice work


----------



## Anti-Fanboy (Jul 29, 2012)

First thought "wow that's cool! ...But I have no idea what it does."
2min on Youtube fixed that. 
Looks really good, thanks for sharing


----------



## Meadow Hunter (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

cant pull up youtube at work, whats it for?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Anti-Fanboy said:


> First thought "wow that's cool! ...But I have no idea what it does."
> 2min on Youtube fixed that.
> Looks really good, thanks for sharing


they're used in Traditional Asian/Eastern bows. You see that it looks like they pinch the string...this is on their thumb

here is a video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q81H-V1_gGo


----------



## JhoneilC (Aug 30, 2007)

Traditional Asian/ Eastern bow sounds good to me


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

back in the sixties we used an aluminum one . You hooked the string with a projection it. It mounted on your index finger and when you released it spun . When drawing, you held the ring in place with the thumb. When you released , you just relaxed the thumb. . Once your got used to it, it worked good. We pulled 60 plus pounds with it.
I can't say if it was trad for something or not. I really think though, that it was someones better mouse trap at the time.I know I've seen pics on AT at one time or another.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Another interesting note. When you use one of these the string deflects the opposite way so you typically shoot on the opposite side of a stick bow so the arrow flexes out around the riser and not into it.

Super post that looks pretty good for the first attempt!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

to save you the effort of going to YouTube.






also if you want to know how you imbed a video it is real simple just capture the video id in you tube brackets like this:


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

I even made a video for you.....


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

And now the bow for which it is intended..... a work in progress...


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

String bridges/silencers are done....


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

c.sitas said:


> back in the sixties we used an aluminum one . You hooked the string with a projection it. It mounted on your index finger and when you released it spun . When drawing, you held the ring in place with the thumb. When you released , you just relaxed the thumb. . Once your got used to it, it worked good. We pulled 60 plus pounds with it.
> I can't say if it was trad for something or not. I really think though, that it was someones better mouse trap at the time.I know I've seen pics on AT at one time or another.


Was it this?










AngelDeVille --- very cool.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

Snake skins arrived today and have already been applied!

Pics soon


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Learned 2 things, what a thumb ring is and some bows are shot of the other side of the riser...who da thunk it!


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

The skin fit the whole length.










The "bump" on the handle is a thumb locator so i can ger the same grip every time.




























I had to splice a small strip on the belly of the lower limb but it looks just fine.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

Here's the splice area, I could have avoided or minimized it by cutting the skin in the handle area, but I thought of that after it was glued! Not bad for a first timer I think....










how the thumb locator works, I still shoot off my hand, I just put the button after the first joint.


----------



## adawg (Aug 16, 2009)

Also used by the Mongol hordes to shot their bows


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)




----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

This is a Fantastic Thread very well done with the horn and bow super cool!


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

Thanks! I can't wait to put some meat on the table with it! I think the first opportunity may be spring turkey, unless I run across some hogs that need to be taken care of!


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

I got myself in trouble today, damn youtube...


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------

